

C# 4.0’s dynamicity - preek
http://blog.dispatched.ch/2010/05/10/c-40s-dynamicity/
In reply to http://blogs.msdn.com/csharpfaq/archive/2010/04/12/get-ready-for-c-4-0.aspx
======
sraybell
The point? To rag on C# for introducing dynamic when others already had it? He
even poked at C# not being serious, as he put it, because the FRAMEWORK didn't
have IPC. Um, okay?

Look, with some portion of dynamic being usefel everywhere and with the
growing demand thereof, it was prudent to add these features. Heck, optionals
and named were hotly contested features since 1.0 due to introducing
mechanisms that were ultimately not important at the time. It introduces
complexity, etc.

Maybe C# should give him a pony, too.

There were many other trumpeted features in C# as well as the framework as a
whole.

~~~
preek
My point being? You gave yourself the answer.

If I may quote: ".. were hotly contested features since 1.0" This was around
the year 2k IIRC. They honestly took ±10 years to include basic features while
claiming to have a businessproof framework? Yeah, maybe - for ex-Java golems
who still have WinXP developing _and_ server machines. As we all know, those
would be.. the real business guys.

As to the "other trumpeted features" - I can't recall any on the beforehand
mentioned release notes. Maybe the "improved COM" support. Have fun calling
Excel for generating your CSV files.

~~~
sraybell
This shows an axe to grind with C#, and not for the sake of C#. While you're
information and insights were definitely interesting, I don't think that it
really amounted to anything beyond, "Gimme a pony!".

That's just my opinion, though.

